# removing silicone



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Because of a design change, I removed an existing 1/2" glass partition that was set in stainless channel along a tiled wall. 

My question, what have you guys used to fully remove the silicone residue?
I have scraped as much as possible; tried DAP's silicone remover, to little effect. 
My glass company said razor blades, something called acrysol that they carry ($27/pt)--I looked it up; it's basically naptha; or GOOF-OFF. 

Anybody had luck w/any of these?
The tile is ungauged slate with many variations in height and flakes easily. 
I told customer at the beginning that there may be a parting line; tile is no longer available so replacement is out.


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

I use denatured alcohol to remove silicone before I refinish countertops. Works great. Given the substrate, you may need to use a firm tooth brush or another type of soft brush to get the silicone out of the grooves.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Alcohol, and I buy these little brass brushes that look like toothbrushes.

Plus sandpaper (wet/dry) razors and a lot of time. No fun:no:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Silicone is a bugger! Like the above posts, I used to use a lot of razor blades, sandpaper, and finally, to get the last bit of residue, alcohol and a brush.

Good luck!!


----------

